# trouver les parametres smtp et pop pour FAI inconnu sur reseau wifi



## kaos (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'arrive à me connecter sur un reseau wifi ouvert ds mon immeuble.Je souhaiterais trouver les parametres smtp et pop pour pouvoir renvoyer mes mails avec MAIL.

Le nom du reseau n'indique pas quel est le fournisseur d'acces et je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour appliquer un snif reseau ou un traceroute avec l'utilitaire réseau.
Le souci est surtout la lecture des données et des infos reçues.

J'ai aussi un pc mais celui ci n'a pas de carte wifi , je ne peux donc utiliser que mon macbook.


merci à vous


----------



## ntx (12 Décembre 2007)

Le smtp et pop sont liés à un service de messagerie, pas un FAI. Tu peux utiliser n'importe lequel, en l'occurrence celui de ton ou tes fournisseurs de mail puisque tu peux créer plusieurs comptes sous Mail. Après, il y a parfois des ports à débloquer comme chez Free par exemple.


----------



## kaos (13 Décembre 2007)

En fait ma question est comment trouver le fournisseur d'acces lié a un reseau wifi ?

Lorsqu'on est chez un amis on peut recevoir ses mails mais il faut les parametres pop je crois sinon on a droit a une fenetre de mail disant que ce n est pas configurer ...

EX; si je suis chez FREE et que je vais chez un ami WANADOO il y aura un souci pour l envoie a moins bien sur que je ne creer ce qu'il faut ds mail

Donc là je me connecte a un réseau wifi dont j'ignore le FAI // je veux donc savoir comment trouver ce FAI


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2007)

d'ou l'interet de gmail dont pop et smtp sont indépendants du FAI, rien à changer quelque soit le lieu et le FAI


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Donc là je me connecte a un réseau wifi dont j'ignore le FAI // je veux donc savoir comment trouver ce FAI


Tu les essaies tous, il n'y en pas 56000  Orange, Free, Alice et Neuf : il y a de fortes chances que ce soit un de ceux là 
Sinon tu dois avoir une IP d'attribuée (celle vers le net pas du côté de ton réseau local), en fonction du premier chiffre tu peux connaître le FAI. Ex : 82.xxx.xxx.xxx, c'est Free.


----------



## blafoot (13 Décembre 2007)

j'ai entendu parler d'un petit programme qui permettait de trouver ca .... je vais voir si je le retrouve


----------



## BernardRey (13 Décembre 2007)

Peut-être avec WifiSmtp (le lien de téléchargement n'est apparemment présent que sur la page anglophone... j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop vieux)


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Tu les essaies tous, il n'y en pas 56000  Orange, Free, Alice et Neuf : il y a de fortes chances que ce soit un de ceux là
> Sinon tu dois avoir une IP d'attribuée (celle vers le net pas du côté de ton réseau local), en fonction du premier chiffre tu peux connaître le FAI. Ex : 82.xxx.xxx.xxx, c'est Free.



A priori quand tu es derrière un routeur, tu ne peux pas connaître l'IP publique en local ( ???  ) à moins de passer par... 

Avant d'aller plus loin, que veux-tu dire par un réseau WiFi ouvert ?


----------



## blafoot (13 Décembre 2007)

oui c'est bien Wifi SMTP 

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28575

c'est une version plus récente que celle que tu as donnée bernardRey

Merci ^^


----------



## kaos (13 Décembre 2007)

01-oh oh merci beaucoup a vous // je regarde ce soft .... et je vous en dit plus


02-NightWalker // un réseau ouvert est un reseau qui ne nécessite pas de code et ou on peut se connecter automatiquement juste en le sélectionnant .

03-De plus ma question est aussi par curiosité technique ... pour savoir quoi ....

04-Est ce que *KisMAC trunk r239 *peut m'etre utile ? je ne sais pas vraiment l'utiliser ...

-En tout cas cool à vous d'avoir pris le temps de .....


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> 02-NightWalker // un réseau ouvert est un reseau qui ne nécessite pas de code et ou on peut se connecter automatiquement juste en le sélectionnant .


Désolé pour mes suspicions  mais je n'ai pas envie d'être complice de piratage d'un réseau WiFi qu'on a oublié de protéger.

Sinon les réponses ont été données ci-dessus.


----------



## kaos (14 Décembre 2007)

Le piratage est un acte de vandalisme gratuit ou motivé par un but politique etc .......
Al a rigueur le fait de contourner et comprendre une technologie peut s' appenrenté à du hacking .... mais avec un mac on peut pas faire grd chose et moi je ne fais que me connecter furtivement pour récupérer des mails ou par chance comme ce soir lorsque le réseau le permet , lâcher un post sur Macgé ....


Ne mouille donc pas ta culotte pour rien Nightwalker ..... tu n'iras pas en prison 


allé au dodo


----------



## NightWalker (14 Décembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Le piratage est un acte de vandalisme gratuit ou motivé par un but politique etc .......
> Al a rigueur le fait de contourner et comprendre une technologie peut s' appenrenté à du hacking .... mais avec un mac on peut pas faire grd chose et moi je ne fais que me connecter furtivement pour récupérer des mails ou par chance comme ce soir lorsque le réseau le permet , lâcher un post sur Macgé ....
> 
> 
> Ne mouille donc pas ta culotte pour rien Nightwalker ..... tu n'iras pas en prison



Oh tu sais, le noyau de OS X c'est quand même Unix. Pour peu que tu fouille un peu, il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour...


----------



## kaos (7 Janvier 2008)

Wifi SMTP plante tout le temps ... c est pas grave je me tape la salle page mail de free pour répondre


----------



## Zyrol (7 Janvier 2008)

il y a aussi une autre méthode, un peu plus fastidieuse, certes, mais je viens de tester chez moi et cà peut marcher...

vu que tu as internet, tu vas voir ton adresse IP publique sur u site comme : www.whatismyip.com par exemple,

ensuite tu ouvres l'application network Utility qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications/Utilitaires.
Tu vas dans l'onglet whois, tu rentres l'adresse IP et tu regardes le resultat. chez moi chez clairement : 

...
netname:        FR-PROXAD-ADSL
descr:          Proxad / Free SAS
...

à vérifier si c'est applicable partout...


----------



## kaos (7 Janvier 2008)

je regarde ça ds la journnée .... cool


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2008)

BernardRey a dit:


> Peut-être avec WifiSmtp (le lien de téléchargement n'est apparemment présent que sur la page anglophone... j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop vieux)



Ce soft plante systématiquement , alors j'ai repris les petites habitudes d'enquêtes avec un simple navigateur .... IP , WHOIS , Lookup , outils réseau etc ... etc ....


J'ai mis du temps pour revenir sur le fil mais ça fais un momment que j'ai chopé le FAI
donc si ça peut aider .... ceux qui chopent le réseau THOMSON à Paris , sachez que ça passe par NOOS

donc ,

allez ds les prefs de mail puis ajouter un serveur et entrez *mail.noos.fr *pour chaque compte avec lequel vous souhaitez répondre si vous avez la fléme de vous connectez au webmail.

voilà 


merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Ce soft plante systématiquement , alors j'ai repris les petites habitudes d'enquêtes avec un simple navigateur .... IP , WHOIS , Lookup , outils réseau etc ... etc ....
> 
> 
> J'ai mis du temps pour revenir sur le fil mais ça fais un momment que j'ai chopé le FAI
> ...



heu... comment dire... avec une adresse mail gratuite du type Yahoo, gmail ou autres, je n'ai aucun problême. Je ne comprends pas ce fil.  Quant à Thomson, c'est pas le nom d'un réseau francilien mais le nom du modem cable de noos-numéricable.


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2008)

je capte un reseau ouvert THOMSON et je ne connaissais pas le FAI pour regler mon logiciel mail
et pouvoir *répondre* avec . ( et pas pop comme marqué au début )

Je voulais savoir comment on trouvais le FAI rapidement car j'avais eu vent d'un logiciel mais je n'etais pas sur ....
J'aurais des le début pu utiliser les outils de veille réseau "ce que j'ai fais apres car le soft plante tout le temps chez moi "... c'est tout


----------



## globox3 (27 Février 2008)

rien de plus simple,

tu vas sur http://whatismyip.com/ il t'affichera l'adresse IP du modem et à partir de là tu peux trouver le fournisseur d'accès. un coup de google et tu as le serveur smtp


----------

